# 99211 and 2000F



## PEH350 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi
I am reviewing a nurse visit for an estab. pt that came for a BP check only with the dx of HTN.  

The encounter has 99211 nurse visit and 2000F both marked off.  My question is whether or not both of these can be billed at the same time.  I thought the E/M aspect of 99211 would include the BP check.  

Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 27, 2009)

It is my understanding that the F codes (2000F) are not reimburseable codes they are data collectors for the PQRI, and you use them if you are participating in the PQRI.  But I am not aware of any conflict with the 99211.


----------

